
A History of Modern 64-bit Computing – Feb 2007 [pdf] - trentnelson
https://github.com/tpn/pdfs/blob/master/A%20History%20of%20Modern%2064-bit%20Computing%20-%20Feb%202007%20(CSEP590A).pdf
======
brudgers
A direct link to a PDF of the paper:
[http://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/csep590/06au/projec...](http://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/csep590/06au/projects/history-64-bit.pdf)

